# Wood joining - awesome!



## fatboy (Apr 7, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/attribution_link?a=vwYhQm716rY&u=/watch?v=QPUPyuz_ink&feature=share


----------



## TheCommish (Apr 8, 2017)

amazing


----------



## mark handler (Apr 8, 2017)

Truly Amazing.....


----------



## cda (Apr 8, 2017)

Called true craftsmanship!!!!!!

A true lost craft


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 8, 2017)

No video of finished product?
No glue?


----------



## cda (Apr 8, 2017)

chris kennedy said:


> No video of finished product?
> No glue?




That's how they build Lincoln log houses

Just stack them 

That joint might be stronger than mother natures of the same length


----------



## mark handler (Apr 8, 2017)

chris kennedy said:


> No video of finished product?
> No glue?


Without glue I do not know how it will work with lateral and torsional loading?


----------



## mark handler (Apr 8, 2017)




----------

